# pdf non funzionano più!!!

## RenfildDust

Fino a ieri funzionanvano!

Adesso ho provato ad aprire diversi files con gpdf, ma non apriva niente.

Con xpdf invece:

```
[1]+  Illegal instruction     xpdf

```

Ho provato a disinstallare le PDFlib e reinstallarle, ma niente.

Ho cercato nel forum, ma niente comunque...

----------

## RenfildDust

Il messaggio d'errore me lo dava wmaker. Gnome è molto più espressivo:

```
 Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-times-medium-r-normal--16-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct

 [1]+  Illegal instruction     xpdf

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

classiche domande che vengono poste in questi casi: 

- cosa hai aggiornato tra il prima ed il dopo? (si capisce no? :Wink:  )

- se lanci direttamente xpdf il pdf lo vedi? gpdf alla fine è un frontend e basta.

a cosa ti serve riemergere le pdflib?

```
media-libs/pdflib

     Available versions:  5.0.2 5.0.4_p1 5.0.4_p1-r1 ~6.0.1

     Installed:           no

```

ed i pdf stai sicuro che li vedo comunque.

nel caso potresti provare a riemergere 

```
app-text/gpdf
```

 o nel caso in cui non si avvii nemmeno xpdf lo stesso 

```
 app-text/xpdf
```

----------

## RenfildDust

Niente, le stesse versioni delle precedenti. Le ultime disponibili per PPC.

----------

## fabius

Prova ad usare strace per vedere se capisci il motivo del blocco

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma se utilizzi direttamente xpdf li visualizzi?

----------

## RenfildDust

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma se utilizzi direttamente xpdf li visualizzi?

 

Ho aggiunto una riga che pensavo di aver messo nel topic, che risponde alla tua domanda.

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Prova ad usare strace per vedere se capisci il motivo del blocco

 

ti posto l'output che non ho capito molto:

```
read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1118208, [1118208], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "gd\270\340|\255\367\304w\255\367\4\353\311\223\r\274\35"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1044480, [1044480], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "Y\37\363\242\201\330\335gu\1\213\242\231DEo.R\353_1\20"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1044480, [1044480], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "Y\37\363\242\201\330\335gu\1\213\242\231DEo.R\353_1\20"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1044480, [1044480], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "Y\37\363\242\201\330\335gu\1\213\242\231DEo.R\353_1\20"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1048576, [1048576], SEEK_SET) = 0

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1044480, [1044480], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "Y\37\363\242\201\330\335gu\1\213\242\231DEo.R\353_1\20"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1110016, [1110016], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "\33I\22VhR\6I\324G\321\304\r$\201f\323\4\225\304\303]\374"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1110016, [1110016], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "\33I\22VhR\6I\324G\321\304\r$\201f\323\4\225\304\303]\374"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1110016, [1110016], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "\33I\22VhR\6I\324G\321\304\r$\201f\323\4\225\304\303]\374"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1114112, [1114112], SEEK_SET) = 0

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1110016, [1110016], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "\33I\22VhR\6I\324G\321\304\r$\201f\323\4\225\304\303]\374"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1093632, [1093632], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "\304\350*\222u\250;\206\343R\352L7\253\34(\265\320u\264"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1093632, [1093632], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "\304\350*\222u\250;\206\343R\352L7\253\34(\265\320u\264"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1093632, [1093632], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "\304\350*\222u\250;\206\343R\352L7\253\34(\265\320u\264"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1097728, [1097728], SEEK_SET) = 0

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1093632, [1093632], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "\304\350*\222u\250;\206\343R\352L7\253\34(\265\320u\264"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

_llseek(4, 1122304, [1122304], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "j\r\n\r\n157 0 obj\r\n<< /Im104 104 0 "..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(4, 1130496, [1130496], SEEK_SET) = 0

read(4, "00000 n\r\n0001029087 00000 n\r\n000"..., 4096) = 1839

mmap(NULL, 3137536, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x30038000

--- SIGILL (Illegal instruction) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGILL +++

[/quote]
```

----------

## fabius

Penso che quelle istruzioni riportano la lettura del file .pdf, prova a cercare prima (ad esempio apertura di font o altro visto l'errore che hai riportato sopra) per vedere se trovi qualcosa di utile

----------

## xchris

io proverei con un revdep-rebuild

cmq da unclepine queste sono le sue dipendenze dirette (sul mio sistema)

```

app-text/xpdf-3.00-r8

HAS THESE DEPENDENCIES:

        * app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r8

        * media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 (S)

        * media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2

        * sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 (S)

        * x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 (S)

        * x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3

```

il mio sistema potrebbe non essere aggiornatissimo.

Ciao

----------

## RenfildDust

Niente, quando faccio strace mi si blocca X. Non riesco neanche a ridiriggere l'output in un file, il file rimane vuoto. (sia da console che graficamente).

Ho provato revdep-rebuild senza args mi ha reinstallato open-office. revdep-ebuild xpdf cercava di installare Open Office di nuovo (e a questo punto lo fermo, non ha senso installare 2 volte in un gg la stessa ver).

Ma cosa fa precisamente revdep-rebuild? Il manuale è molto scarno..

----------

## gutter

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma cosa fa precisamente revdep-rebuild? Il manuale è molto scarno..

 

Ricompila i software che sono linkati verso librerie il cui soname è cambiato.

----------

## agenteo

Ciao,

oggi ho aperto questo file http://www.praim.it/Listini/pdf/ita_ENS_UF.pdf attraverso Firefox dopodichè gpdf si é piantato. Se lo lancio da terminale non ricevo errori ma rimane li bloccato, così termino da tastiera o uccidendo la finestra.

Ora non mi legge piu nessun file! Non sono sicuro di cosa io abbia aggiornato ieri sera che possa aver influenzato gpdf. 

Comunque, ho installato xpdf e con quello posso aprire i pdf tramite il terminale!

Allora ho rimosso gpdf

emerge --unmerge gpdf

ho dato:

revdep-rebuild

ho riemerso gpdf

emerge gpdf

ho ridato revdep-rebuild, che in entrambi i casi però non andava a fare nulla su g/xpdf ma solo su mozilla thunderbird e libmozgnome.so può é essere un indizio?.

Potete darmi qualche dritta?

Grazie,

Enrico

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *agenteo wrote:*   

> oggi ho aperto questo file

 

e ieri che pacchetti hai aggiornato? magari centra con un emerge precedente e te ne rendi conto solo ora. per vedere la cronologia delle emersioni puoi usare genlop

a proposito: app-text/evince è una ficata!

----------

## akiross

bhe non so se puo' centrare qualcosa ma.... io ho reinstallato gentoo, e nonostante abbia emerso ben 2 volte xpdf, non c'e' l'eseguibile "xpdf"... mi e' toccato mettere acroread (che tanto male non e', a parte il peso indiscriminato del pacchetto  :Very Happy: )

----------

## agenteo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *agenteo wrote:*   oggi ho aperto questo file 
> 
> e ieri che pacchetti hai aggiornato? magari centra con un emerge precedente e te ne rendi conto solo ora. per vedere la cronologia delle emersioni puoi usare genlop
> 
> a proposito: app-text/evince è una ficata!

 

no no genlop é proprio una figata!  :Wink:  Metterò a nudo tutti i miei vizi postando cosa ho installato nella intera giornata di ieri.

Io ho gia dato una letta, no ho visto cose ecclatanti:

     Sun Sep 18 07:24:36 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1

     Mon Sep 19 10:15:16 2005 >>> net-ftp/gftp-2.0.18-r1

     Mon Sep 19 11:00:55 2005 >>> sys-libs/db-1.85-r2

     Mon Sep 19 11:02:11 2005 >>> dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5

     Mon Sep 19 11:07:42 2005 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11

     Mon Sep 19 11:11:06 2005 >>> gnome-base/orbit-0.5.17

     Mon Sep 19 11:12:45 2005 >>> media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r3

     Mon Sep 19 11:20:15 2005 >>> gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2

     Mon Sep 19 11:21:57 2005 >>> media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0-r3

     Mon Sep 19 11:23:29 2005 >>> dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2

     Mon Sep 19 11:26:00 2005 >>> gnome-base/gnome-print-0.37

     Mon Sep 19 11:47:11 2005 >>> x11-libs/libzvt-2.0.1-r2

     Mon Sep 19 11:47:39 2005 >>> app-admin/gnomesu-0.3.1

     Mon Sep 19 11:49:29 2005 >>> net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.30

     Mon Sep 19 12:02:44 2005 >>> net-misc/curl-7.13.2

     Mon Sep 19 12:03:00 2005 >>> net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.2

     Mon Sep 19 12:03:31 2005 >>> net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2

     Mon Sep 19 12:04:40 2005 >>> net-print/hpijs-1.7.1

     Mon Sep 19 12:20:51 2005 >>> net-misc/gnomba-0.6.2-r1

     Mon Sep 19 12:32:33 2005 >>> app-text/wv-1.0.0-r1

     Mon Sep 19 12:33:09 2005 >>> dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

     Mon Sep 19 12:57:44 2005 >>> app-office/abiword-2.2.8-r1

     Mon Sep 19 14:24:50 2005 >>> app-office/gnumeric-1.4.3-r2

     Mon Sep 19 15:07:44 2005 >>> net-fs/samba-3.0.14a-r2

     Mon Sep 19 18:50:07 2005 >>> dev-util/guile-1.6.7

     Mon Sep 19 18:52:13 2005 >>> www-client/dillo-0.8.5-r1

     Mon Sep 19 19:00:02 2005 >>> sci-mathematics/drgeo-1.0.0

ed ecco come ho pasticciato oggi:

     Tue Sep 20 11:27:58 2005 >>> app-text/gpdf-2.10.0-r1

     Tue Sep 20 11:35:08 2005 >>> app-text/gpdf-2.10.0-r1

     Tue Sep 20 11:48:23 2005 >>> media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2

     Tue Sep 20 11:49:48 2005 >>> app-text/xpdf-3.00-r10

     Tue Sep 20 11:54:51 2005 >>> app-text/gpdf-2.10.0-r1

     Tue Sep 20 11:59:15 2005 >>> app-text/xpdf-3.00-r10

     Tue Sep 20 12:01:05 2005 >>> app-text/gpdf-2.10.0-r1

     Tue Sep 20 12:06:27 2005 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-bin-1.0.6-r3

     Tue Sep 20 12:20:24 2005 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-bin-1.0.6-r3

     Tue Sep 20 12:24:41 2005 >>> app-text/gpdf-2.10.0-r1

     Tue Sep 20 12:28:25 2005 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-bin-1.0.6-r3

     Tue Sep 20 14:37:17 2005 >>> dev-perl/DateManip-5.42a-r1

     Tue Sep 20 14:37:27 2005 >>> app-portage/genlop-0.30.3

evince é masked e siccome devo ancora documentarmi sul significato ho aspettato... magari provvederò stasse se non c'è via d'uscita per resuscitare gpdf...

grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, evince è masked perchè è il lettore di pdf di default con gnome 2.12. è comodissimo perchè puoi fare anche il copia incolla con il testo dei pdf.

per la lista degli ebuild non saprei... noin sembra ci sia niente di particolare.

----------

